# Early Beethoven



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Although late Beethoven is worshipped with a mystical mysteriousness, and middle Beethoven is enjoyed immensely as his most accesible, powerful work, I find that Early Beethoven is ignored as a set of trifles and experiments with Beethoven chained down by the oppressive classical style. However, I find these pieces (Sonata no 2 op. 2, Sonata no. 6 op. 10, the First Symphony, the op. 18 Quartets) some of the best work of his artistic career; there's a certain clarity of line and a consolatory power that Beethoven I think doesn't achieve until the great achievements of the Late Period. 

What do you guys think, does anyone enjoy early Beethoven more than middle Beethoven, like I do? What pieces really strike you as absolutely genius? The Sonata no. 2 especially is one that I put up there with the greatest of Beethoven Sonatas, especially that absolutely beautiful second movement.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

You are, of course referring to early _Vienna_ Beethoven. I agree that there are a number of attractive works from that period. I personally prefer Op. 2/3 to your selection, but so what, eh?

His middle period, which could be said to begin with the famous document, contains works that resonate more, maybe, with whippersnappers than with geezers, the new-to-classical more than the 'old hands', the fresh minds more than the time-worn.

 >  >


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm rather taken with LvB's op. 5 cello sonatas - not a bad way at all to open one's official account in that particular category. Maybe I like them as there didn't seem to be all that many composers writing cello sonatas back then (apart from Boccherini, maybe?) so they also have a bit of - dare I say it - novelty value.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I used to not dig early Beethoven at all, but now I do. Is that a sign that I am emerging from whippersnapperhood? I love the Op. 2 sonatas, especially #3 and the slow movements of all of them. So much soul in those slow movements, something that people (mistakenly) rarely associate with early Beethoven. He also wrote some cool wind chamber music in the 1790s, including the three clarinet-bassoon duos, which are fun, and his fantastic clarinet trio.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SottoVoce said:


> What do you guys think, does anyone enjoy early Beethoven more than middle Beethoven more, like I do?


I wouldn't say _more._ Beethoven is unique in that he expresses every stage of life in such a way that each stage is valid. In his early works he expresses well what it is to be young and brash.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I wouldn't say _more._ Beethoven is unique in that he expresses every stage of life in such a way that each stage is valid. In his early works he expresses well what it is to be young and brash.


Of course, there are great pieces in middle Beethoven, but some of them I feel was Beethoven at his most egotistical and indulgent. Case in point for me is always the Appassionata, where throughout the piece he seems to be screaming, "Look what a master like I can do with such primitive material!" Of course it's awe-inspiring, but to me personally it lacks the profound clarity or the connection between beauty and consolation that early and late Beethoven characterizes for me.

I felt very bad about this until I found out that Glenn Gould felt the same way than me, so at least I'm not alone (although Glenn isn't always the most solid person to have on your team ). I love all facets of Beethoven, I just think that Early Beethoven is seen more as a experiment leading to bigger and better things rather than a great achievement from Beethoven itself. I feel like Early Beethoven and Late Beethoven have much more of a connection with eachother than say, Middle and Late Beethoven do.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I think that his 8th piano sonata resembles his power of youth the energy/his ego/passion etc...
The when you listen to it i think you know what i mean.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SottoVoce said:


> Of course, there are great pieces in middle Beethoven, but some of them I feel was Beethoven at his most egotistical and indulgent. Case in point for me is always the Appassionata, where throughout the piece he seems to be screaming, "Look what a master like I can do with such primitive material!"


I see where you're coming from. The middle period works speak of conquering through willpower, which translates to egotism.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I see where you're coming from. The middle period works speak of conquering through willpower, which translates to egotism.


Could be - but since I tend to be drawn into the music, it's _my_ egotism, not Beethoven's. Some interpretations of the 4th Piano Concerto, I am vicariously pretty damn hot stuff. Euphoria lasting longer than it ever has in 'real life'. Well, one dinner date with a beautiful woman, who acted as if I was 'special', that was pretty good for awhile.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I prefer middle Beethoven the best.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> I prefer middle Beethoven the best.




See post number 2.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> See post number 2.


I think those that really like Mozart tend to like early Beethoven.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Strikes me as genius:


----------

